# contractors



## erdocsg (Feb 23, 2010)

if someone isn't that handy ( ie me) and they need assistant with building, for example i need to put a reinforced roof and wall up for my fall out shelter, and i would feel more comfortable if a contractor did it, but i was told that there should be a " special" contractor that does shelters, etc.. not just any contractor.
thoughts? 
if this is true, where do you think the best way to find the specialized contractor would be?
thanks in advance.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Here are a few links that I have come across...
About Underground Bomb Shelter
Castle Handy Man 24/7 Maintenance and Upkeep Service
You need to look in your area under that heading for more.


----------

